# Ride control on a loader



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

I have an older Cat loader and would like to install ride control.
I want to know if anyone knows the details of the components that I need to make this work, Is one accumulator enough and how much capicity?
How do I determine the nitrogen charge pressure?
Thank you Hyperpack


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey hyperpack, have you tried calling your local cat dealer? They will probable have the right answers for ya. post a reply if not my dad is a equipment rep for southworth milton and basically knows every machine like the back of his hand. In the mean time I'll drop him a line on some info be in touch


----------

